# Powermax Generator



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

Powermax SPG6700E

customer brought it to to me said it has no electrical output. 
it starts & runs at idle.

if i hook a light to it & rev it using the govenor the meter comes up & the light will glow up to full wattage.

Question: should it run at full rpm all the time or should the revs increase with load?

I cannot find any information on this animal on the net. i'm guessing the unit is chinese made.
the electrical unit itself is sumec machine & electric co.
#6sums.327ga em

Thanks, --Lucky


----------

